# Do Nook covers fit the Kindle 2?



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering if any of the Nook covers that might be available locally at B and N will fit the Kindle 2? Does anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No. The Nook is bigger than the kindle.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

